# OPF with and without differences (video)



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

So just a video to show the difference between the exhaust sound, both sound great but it's safe to say the OPF takes a lot of the noise away.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Glenc said:


> So just a video to show the difference between the exhaust sound, both sound great but it's safe to say the OPF takes a lot of the noise away.


Both sound good no doubt tbh. But there is a definitive winner among them (the non OPF one). That is not to say that I would cry owning the OPF TTRS.

Still irks me that we in Europe are being harassed over these emissions while Americans drive nothing less than 3.0 V6 and decommissioned WW2 tanks.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Um, already here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1857859&start=285#p9267145 3 weeks ago.

Search is your friend :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

I had a 17 plate TTRS and now have the face lift TT RS with OPF - OK, pops and bags are gone, but it still sounds good to my ears and doesn't strike me as being quieter than my previous car. Both my cars BTW had/have the sport exhaust.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Mr GTS said:


> I had a 17 plate TTRS and now have the face lift TT RS with OPF - OK, pops and bags are gone, but it still sounds good to my ears and doesn't strike me as being quieter than my previous car. Both my cars BTW had/have the sport exhaust.


Pics of your new car? Just wondering why you chose to get rid of your "old" one?


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Blade Runner said:


> Mr GTS said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 17 plate TTRS and now have the face lift TT RS with OPF - OK, pops and bags are gone, but it still sounds good to my ears and doesn't strike me as being quieter than my previous car. Both my cars BTW had/have the sport exhaust.
> ...


Once it stays clean for 10 minutes I'll post some pics - was covered in mud and grime within minutes of driving out of the showroom. Why? My previous car had done 57k and I got a good deal on the new one


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tbh pops and bangs are all that we are left with since todays AMG and RS models have 2.5 pressure cooker at best.
I would rather have a 4.0 6/8cyl with deep growl. But I guess pops and bangs are ok too.
Better than nothing. And now. We have none.

I rly hope those hippes enjoy all those trees since I cant enjoy my car.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry to sound dumb, so before 2017 all TT models didn't have the OPF?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

No, before 2019.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as far as I know, some latest 2018 ym are involved too, better to say all models homologated with the new WLTP homologation standard instead of the old NEDC


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

1.I can imagine prices of the pre-opf ones to hold better or even rise slightly due to this. 

2. I heard some people got called for "software update". Which was just to turn off the pops and bangs from the ECU. Is this true lol?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

captainhero17 said:


> 1.I can imagine prices of the pre-opf ones to hold better or even rise slightly due to this.
> 
> 2. I heard some people got called for "software update". Which was just to turn off the pops and bangs from the ECU. Is this true lol?


 [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

powerplay said:


> [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Now I'm dying to get a full story of this one mate :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

true for RS at least (a friend refused to update his RS)



captainhero17 said:


> 1.I can imagine prices of the pre-opf ones to hold better or even rise slightly due to this.
> 
> 2.* I heard some people got called for "software update". Which was just to turn off the pops and bangs from the ECU. Is this true *lol?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> true for RS at least (a friend refused to update his RS)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The nerve on Audi!  
How pissed would you be if they tricked you in to this?!
Imagine one day you were enjoying your car. Next day they tamper with it. Its like a dog waking up from a vet to find that his fav licking spot is 2 marbles short.

They better have had a compensation for that.

P.s- something tells me that powerplay had a bad experience with this. I cant put my finger on it. :lol:


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Glenc said:


> So just a video to show the difference between the exhaust sound, both sound great but it's safe to say the OPF takes a lot of the noise away.


With OPF much cleaner sound, therefor better, IMHO.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

OPF.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

The conclusion they come to I think is bang on. As I've found with my new car (which has the performance exhaust, as did my previous mk3 RS), the noise is still very decent and performance, well, my new car actually feels a bit faster than my previous TTRS without OPF and only top end it does feel slightly stretched... the new car hasn't been ruined or is 'crap' as some are wrongly saying. I'll probably wait until I've done the first couple of thou and then decide whether it's even worth doing anything to it


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

T.B.H. Much cleaner 5 cylinder sound with OPF, pops and bangs are sound pollution.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Sounds good to me 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9enA4Gt ... dex=3&t=0s


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9enA4Gt ... dex=3&t=0s


Yep, sounds good.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulation on the longest reply interval ever :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

:lol: :lol: 
good but not the best, I've seen threads re-opened after 3/4 years :roll:



powerplay said:


> Congratulation on the longest reply interval ever :lol:


----------

